# Budgie friend - to have 2 or not



## sammyl (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
I just wanted an opinion as I know it's probably the right thing to do, but I have a single budgie at the moment who seems pretty happy - he plays with his toys and will eat vegetables and treats from my hand (he's not completely hand tamed yet). I leave the cage open when I'm home and he does come out occasionally, but not all the time. I had a pair of budgies many years ago and they were definitely more adventurous, but I realise that could just be his personality.

I try my best to spend time with him but I can't deny that I am out most of the day for work, or running errands. I spend, at most, an hour with him a day. I know the right thing would be to have a second budgie, but I feel so unsure (as he does seem to be coping okay) and just wanted to hear some thoughts. But in the end, I guess as flock animals they will want company...I just want him to have a good life. 

If I do get a second I'll make sure to quarantine and introduce him slowly. I'm thinking I'll get a hand tamed budgie as a second one so maybe they'll both be more comfortable around me

Thanks in advanced for any opinions, I really appreciate it


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Keep in mind that the budgie's interaction with you will change when he is introduced to another of his own species.

I ask everyone who is considering getting another bird to consider the following...

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

Do you really want another pet?

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

Let us know what you decide to do.
Best wishes!*


----------



## meta (Oct 14, 2008)

My take: I started out with one pretty happy budgie, but she was so much happier with a flock mate. Now I would never keep just one, even though I'm with them all day. In fact, I have three, so that even if one dies, I don't end up with a solo bird.


----------



## sammyl (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks very much for your replies. I know if I have another he may not be as friendly to me, but honestly I would rather he have a friend who is with him at all times. I have a large flight cage and will be sure to observe quarantine.

Thanks again, this has really cemented my decision to have another budgie.


----------

